# scissors which work well



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When a friend of mine is looking for scissors, I would like to express that out of two pair of scissors which is at the desk, one is working well than the other (it cuts the paper smoothly), and thus preferred.

Toiset sakset toimivat hyvin. Käytä siitä! (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Toiset sakset_ is fine grammatically. However, you may prefer to single out the pair of scissors that works best by saying: _Nuo sakset__ toimivat parhaiten / leikkaavat paperia parhaiten. _If you are holding the scissors in your hand, you could say: _Nämä sakset...

_GOM


----------



## sakvaka

Agreed.

Aloin tosin miettiä, miten se kielioppisääntö menikään, joka rajoittaa superlatiivin ja komparatiivin käyttöä lauseissa, joissa asioita on vain kaksi. Oliko se niin, että suomessa kahta asiaa vertaillessa käytetään komparatiivia, mutta englannissa superlatiivia?
_Pekka ja Ville ovat veljeksiä. Ville on vanhempi._ (ei: vanhin)
_Jack and John are brothers. John is the eldest._ (not: elder)

_Miika on luokkamme pisin._
_Miika is the tallest in our class._

Samalla tavalla tulisi kai olla:
_Tuolla on kahdet sakset. Nuo punaiset toimivat paremmin._ (ei: parhaiten)

Oletko samaa mieltä?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> _Tuolla on kahdet sakset. Nuo punaiset toimivat paremmin._ (ei: parhaiten)
> 
> Oletko samaa mieltä?


Olenhan minä. Ehdin kai jo unohtaa saksien määrän vastausta kirjoittaessani. Englannissakin käytetään komparatiivia tällaisissa tapauksissa. Tosin mukaan tulee yleensä määräävä artikkeli, jota ei tietenkään yleensä komparatiivin yhteydessä käytetä. Kun esimerkiksi 50-luvun lauluduo _The Everly Brothers_ palasi lavoille Lontoossa vuonna 1985, toinen heistä lausahti kesken konsertin: "I'm still the older one."

Totean tässä kuitenkin varmuuden vuoksi myöhempiäkin vastauksiani varten, että en ole minkään tasoinen suomen kielen asiantuntija, joten vastauksissani on varmasti silloin tällöin kaikenlaisia pikku virheitä ja puutteita. Ikäisilleni pantiin kuitenkin jo 11-vuotiaina käteen Setälän kielioppi kaikkine sääntöineen, joten "inessiivi, elatiivi, illatiivi, adessiivi, ablatiivi, allatiivi" ja monet muut kielioppiseikat ovat ainakin niminä iskostuneet mieleen loppuiäksi, vaikka en enää kaikkea jaksakaan muistaa. Hallitsen nykyisin englannin kieliopin varmasti paremmin kuin suomen.


----------

